# Freshwater Fly Gear in the Salt?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I have some great trout fishing gear (Composite Development 6 weight 4-piece and Kilwell 8 weight 2 piece rods and matching reels/lines) sitting at home in my shed. I haven't been trout fishing in a few years and unlikely to do so anytime soon.

So, the question is to all you flyrodders out there...can I use this gear in the salt? I don't see why not.. Obvioulsy the reel would need a good washdown and I'd need to invest in some saltwater flies but is there any other reasons why I couldn't have a go with it?

Keen to do some flats fishing for flathead, whiting etc over summer and thought that the fly rod would be a bit of fun. Not sure that I'd use it out of the yak as I can just imagine the massive tangles I'd get myself into :shock: :roll:

Can anyone help?


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Davey,

I was wondering the exact same thing and I just went out and bought some saltwater flies although Trout flies would probably also work in the larger sizes. Similar to you I've got two #7 weight rods. I gave it a go when I went for a weekend away around six months ago and the rods and reels have had no ill effects. I know that all the fitting on my rods are stainless steel so salt won't be a problem if washed down afterwards. Also, reels are generally aluminium so they are not prone to corrosion provided they are given a wash.

So I'd say just go for it, from my very limited experience, and wash everything down after use same as you should do with other rods + reels :wink: .
Nick


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Dave
Funny you should mention fly gear. On a recent trip to Singa, I was lusting after this 9 foot fly fishing rod. It was just amazing. Good strong backbone and very whippy action. Ideal for flinging those little plastic SP thingies. I enquiried as to how it would go with an eggbeater and apart from moving the guides, it would work a treat. To buy and change the guides it would cost me around SIN$600. I like the length of the rod and its action. I know that most kayakers opt for a rod around the 7 ft mark....but....
Can't see why you can't use the trout gear for saltwater fishing. As you said..just rinse it thoroughly afterwards.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes mate, have often thought about putting a spin reel on the fly rod, but with the reel seat being so low in the butt of the rod, it would not fit in the rod holders in the yak..

I also think that you're right re the reel - the only difference with the saltwater reels I've seen is that they just appear to be bigger than freshwater reels

I think I'll give it a go with some of my bigger bushy wet flies which should imitate a small baitfish quite OK. I've mainly used floating fly line for nymphing and dry fly work, but I do have a weight forward sinking line which should also be OK for getting the fly down and keeping it down.

What do you think about using a small soft plastic in place of a wet fly?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, there are plenty of saltwater fly fishers around Sydney. A few of the guys on sydneyangler are dedicated fluff chuckers and really good guys. Also a charter with Justin Duggan could be a way to get started. Chasing salmon in Bate Bay at the moment should be pretty hot on fly


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

peril/kraley - do you have contact details for justin duggan?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.sydneyflyfishing.com.au/


----------

